# Anyone know man with van from Ireland to Albufeira?



## mcgyverinportugal (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi I'm moving to Albufeira in a couple of weeks and was originally taking my trailer and had intended to bring some possessions, t.v., 2 mountain bikes, laptops, tools, and household items but to cut a long story short we are now flying over and I would be greatful if anyone could recommend how we might move these items from Ireland to Albufeira?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I moved some large furniture pie especially last year. Dining table with 8 chairs and three large rosewood display units. The only way I could do it reasonably was from Ireland to a depot in the UK and then on to the Silver Coast. Ireland to UK was the most expensive part! 
Where are you in Ireland?


----------



## mcgyverinportugal (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Siobhan I'm in Wicklow. I know where your coming from I'm just chancing my arm to see if anyone is travelling from Ireland with a part load as my items could be stacked and wrapped onto a pallet. I will contact a couple of companies tomorrow to get some 'door to door' quotes and go from there.
And I might look into your process via U.K. so thank you for giving me that info Siobhan.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Little sis works for a big relocation company in Ireland and she couldn't get it any cheaper  good luck. Let me know how you get on


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Have a look at this post. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/th...d/344977-ex-port-tips-please.html#post3285385. Dream has m o over household goods by airfreight many times around the world. Including four pallet loads that passed through my garage for a few weeks! I am sure he won't mind you contacting him directly for advice. I will let him know you might be in touch.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

Matin Lewis from Moneysavingexpert.com once said on his TV program How much would it cost to replace your things at the place you move to. How much could you sell your things for add that to the cost saving from the delivery.

The difference from selling and delivery may compared to the replacement cost plus you get a 2 year guarantee instead of a UK one year guarantee. 

Surely your laptop could go in you baggage on the plane.

Krystyna


----------

